# Alpine CD Changer All Disc Random Mode



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

This weekend I installed an Alpine CD/MP3 changer with a Blitzsafe adapter. When I ask it to play RANDOM it selects a disc randomly and proceeds to play the tracks on that disc randomly. It never goes on to select any other disc. I thought maybe the new Business radio had come with a Disc Random and All Random selection. Read the radio manual and there is no such selection. Has anybody else run into this issue?:dunno:


----------

